# Lobotomy



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the only way some of us will ever get better is by destroying the part of the brain that creates the fear and anxiety response. I have imagined what it would be like to be completely fearless like those who have had this done to them (not for social anxiety of course). Anyone else ever think of having this kind of operation done. What kind of side effects would there be ?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

B4 going the lobotomy route, why not try shock therapy? It appears to be very effective for stubborn depressiveness.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh... umm... no. I've joked about it before, but that's it.

For one thing, you're not going to find a legit doctor that will perform a lobotomy on you. They still do lobotomies very rarely today, but it's mostly for people with severe epilepsy where no other treatment was successful. Second of all, you're bound to come out of it a lot worse than you went in, which could include being handicapped.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobotomy

Asking for a lobotomy before trying other methods of therapy/relief is kind of like cutting off your leg because it's broken. There are other, safer ways to find relief from anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One has to read about what happened to some of the patients, and he wouldn't want to have it done.

Rosemary Kennedy, sister of President John F. Kennedy.

Medicines have taken care of that.


----------

